# Most users online



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the Most users ever online was 666, 06-05-2007 at 05:00 PM. Thought that was a bit odd lol.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

:shock: The board is evil... LOL!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa that is interesting, and freaking too!

Looks like we got a new record now...

*Most users ever online was 683*, 06-16-2007 at 11:57 AM.

-John N.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

John N. said:


> Whoa that is interesting, and freaking too!
> 
> Looks like we got a new record now...
> 
> ...


Not anymore! 

Most users ever online was 883, Today at 11:33 AM.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Most users ever online was 961, Today at 10:05 AM.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's rising fast, isn't it?


----------

